# In need of LED light and fixture recommendation



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Hey folks!
My name is Michael and for my first post in this forum i really felt like crying for help. 
I need a buyers recommendation and some assistance for a LED light and a compatible mounting fixture.

The current specs of my tank:
- 80x40x40cm = 128l or 31,5"x15,7"x15,7" = 33,8gal.
- Scape, heavily planted.
- Co2.
- Chihiros A801 50W, 80% output, 9" above the surface.

I am actually a fan of the Chihiro LED. It's super cheap and does a great job at being bright.
But it doesn't scratch the itch anymore.
So i am looking for a successor.

I want a hanging LED light which is able to simulate sunrise, sunset, change the intensity of the light at certain times and play a little with the colour temperature.

While the budget is not too tight, i don't really feel like spending more than 500€.
I am an active reader in 3 different aquascaping forums and I follow quite a lot of scapers and aquaristic companies on IG and I still had a rough time finding lighting systems besides ADA, Twinstar, Chihiros or Daytime.

It took me a while until I had the idea to check the manufacturers for saltwater aquaristic. 
I've spend quite some time on looking for a light that fits my needs and there is a decent list of devices i've looked into. Some of them need an extra controller or aren't programmable at all. I just wanted to check my options.
The prices are just the lights w/o any extras:

Zetlight QMaven ZT6300 -395€
ATLEDTis Pro-I RGB - 650€
Giesemann PULZAR HO - 220€
AquaMEDIC Qube - 150€ x2
Mitras LX6000 - 479€
Maxspect R420r 8000K - 400€
Kessil A160WE/A360WE Tuna Sun
Ecotech XR15FW G4 Pro - 400€
AI Prime Freshwater HD - 230€ x2
AI Hydra 52 HD - 699€
Zetlight UFO ZE800 Plant - 190€ x2

Not really a surprise, but my current favourites are either the AI Prime Freshwater HD or the Radion XR15FW G4 Pro.
I have seen a bunch of AI Hydra 52 HD in a short video of a freshwater tank at the Interzoo 2018, so i would assume it is not just a pure marine light.
The aquarium looked pretty good, but the light is too expensive for my taste.
There was also another freshwater tank at Interzoo 2018 which used 5 or 6 AI Prime.
It looked really good aswell.
I assume the XR15FW has a better CRI?

So here is my question:
Do I go for a single XR15FW with a spread of 0,81m² (36"x36") or two AI Prime Freshwater HD with a spread of 0,36m² (24"x24") each?

According to the comparison tool on the Aquaillumination website, the Radion XR15 should be enough for my tank and has almost twice the avg. PAR reading of the AI Prime.
I've drawn the outline of my tank (in relation) on the PAR chart to help me visualize it (see attachment).

Did I miss something? Do you guys know another light or have a better idea?

Is there a (stylish) mounting kit which is compatible with hanging kits (for either Ecotech or AI)?
I don't like the look of the Ecotech mounting rails and hanging the light from the ceiling is not an option.
I was originally looking into the ATLEDTIS HR Mounting System 90 but i am not sure if it is compatible with other manufacturers' hanging kits.

Thanks a lot!
Kind regards.

PS: Excuse my english and my formatting skills.
I am no native speaker and i am writing this on my phone.


----------



## Orichid123 (Feb 25, 2018)

well favorite light so far is the current planted led light fixture has many light options and is remote also go on amazon and find the right price for your size tank good luck have had mine so far for 2 years and love it no issues


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

something worth persuing..??
http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/topic/151627-grassy-core-led-from-volx-japan/

Probably over budget.. and seems to only be available "factory direct" THOUGH Orphek sells a similar unit (most likely same unit, minor tweaks)
One Radion or AI won't cut it.. Geometry thing..
https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/orphek-vs-grassycore.383954/

don't personally recommend any reef centric light but doesn't mean they are unusable or not acceptable to some..


There are at least 3 other "uncommon" brands that, ATM, can't recall.



> TMC Grobeam 600 or 1500


----------



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for your answer!



jeffkrol said:


> something worth persuing..??
> http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/topic/151627-grassy-core-led-from-volx-japan/
> 
> Probably over budget.. and seems to only be available "factory direct" THOUGH Orphek sells a similar unit (most likely same unit, minor tweaks)


Nice find! I doubt i am going to find a vendor for it tho.



jeffkrol said:


> One Radion or AI won't cut it.. Geometry thing..


Can you elaborate?
These are just my assumptions but this tank Insomnia ADA 75H runs with one AI Prime HD and it looks like it is well lit.
The XR15FW G4 Pro has a better PAR rating and more spread due to the optics.
So it seems one XR15FW would be enough for my tank.

Greetings!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just not crazy about the distribution.. 
For 31" would prefer 2 lights hung a bit lower and dimmed..
Less light spill more even distribution..


----------



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Thank you very much!


jeffkrol said:


> Just not crazy about the distribution..
> For 31" would prefer 2 lights hung a bit lower and dimmed..
> Less light spill more even distribution..


According to the chart the PAR would be above 52 at the corners of the tank. Or am i reading that wrong?

Or are you telling me i would have a highly visible difference of lighting from the middle to the corners (a cone of light in the middle with darker parts around it)?

The linked tank above doesn't seem to have that problem with a lighting angle of 80°. The 120° of the ecotech should perform even better.

I am not trying to be mean nor ungrateful, i am just trying to understand. i've got no practical experience with LED spots (yet).


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Personal thing..putting round pegs in a rect. hole...
would take 2 AI's over 1 radion..

Par is plenty across the tank w/ one.. just more uneven than I like, and wasteful 

Extreme example..









Ideally w/ 2 you lower it to around full surface coverage (and little spill outside) to a 15-ish diameter.
so you have a 15" "cone" of light .. 
Now you only spread l-R for 15" .. so need 2 = 30"..

Lights should be about 5" off the water line w/ 120 degree optics to approx above criteria..

Why "spill" light outside the f/b??

If you cover 30" L/R you have 30" of light f/b and your tank is 15"


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Twinstar 600S and call it a day.


----------



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Thank you for your time and patience!



jeffkrol said:


> Personal thing..putting round pegs in a rect. hole...
> would take 2 AI's over 1 radion..
> 
> Par is plenty across the tank w/ one.. just more uneven than I like, and wasteful
> ...


I think i am picking up what you are laying down.
Although i've got no problems with 'wasting light outside of the tank'.

What i want is:
1. the same brightness i've got right now.
2. a colour temperature between 5500k and 7500k.
3. a well lit tank without visible light cones in the water.
4. a nice ripple effect and moving shadows on the bottom.
5. a sunrise and a sunset.
6. a good look.
7. a CRI as high as possible.

Points 1-6 are surely possible with 2 AI's , the CRI of >70 bumms me out tho. And the fact that the AI's are considered nano lights.
That was the reason why i've looked into the Ecotech in the first place.
Although I have no idea if the Ecotech even has a better CRI.
There is also a considerable lack of information and pictures/videos of a single Ecotech above a tank with a length of 24" or more.
My hope was that if i place the Ecotech high enough above my tank i would not have a problem with light cones or shadowy areas.

I attached a picture of my tank. Maybe you can tell me if two AI's are really enough.



gus6464 said:


> Twinstar 600S and call it a day.


Funny enough, the 600SP was my first choice.
I've got a 600ES on another tank and i really love the light and colour temperature it produces.

I've already tried holding the 600ES above my tank to determine if it would be enough but the corners were pretty dark.

Also the 600SP is not programmable.
And i don't feel like buying a new light, deisolating the cables and hooking it on a TC420/TC421.
The technology i want is here and i want to make use of it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Points 1-6 are surely possible with 2 AI's , the CRI of >70 bumms me out tho. And the fact that the AI's are considered nano lights.
> That was the reason why i've looked into the Ecotech in the first place.
> Although I have no idea if the Ecotech even has a better CRI.


CRI is "dynamic" w/ all the colors..




> There is also a considerable lack of information and pictures/videos of a single Ecotech above a tank with a length of 24" or more.
> My hope was that if i place the Ecotech high enough above my tank i would not have a problem with light cones or shadowy areas.


Nano for reefs maybe..

Radion gen 4 w/ diffuser 


> The consensus is par will decrease by 10%.


and put it 12" up..
effective depth is about 30" light to substrate.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hatrantator said:


> Thank you for your time and patience!
> 
> What i want is:
> 1. the same brightness i've got right now.
> ...


I cannot offer much input on the CRI issue, but as an Ecotech XR15 FW owner I can tell you a bit from personal experience. In the picture below, I taped out the outline of your tank (31" x 15"). In my personal opinion, 1 XR15 would be plenty for your tank "if" you can mount the light at the proper height. I am using the Ecotech arms which put the lights 7-8" about the top of the tank. In your case, I think a little higher would be better. In my picture below the light is 13" above the tape line (15" tall tank). For your tank, the upper left/right portions of the tank "may not" get as much light as the rest of the tank but considering the power of these lights, I'm sure another 1-2" higher mounting would resolve that issue. I have also posted some info generated by my Seneye PAR meter - this reading was taken at the substrate (26" below the center of the light) with the light at full power.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Immortal1 said:


> I cannot offer much input on the CRI issue, but as an Ecotech XR15 FW owner I can tell you a bit from personal experience. In the picture below, I taped out the outline of your tank (31" x 15"). In my personal opinion, 1 XR15 would be plenty for your tank "if" you can mount the light at the proper height. I am using the Ecotech arms which put the lights 7-8" about the top of the tank. In your case, I think a little higher would be better. In my picture below the light is 13" above the tape line (15" tall tank). For your tank, the upper left/right portions of the tank "may not" get as much light as the rest of the tank but considering the power of these lights, I'm sure another 1-2" higher mounting would resolve that issue. I have also posted some info generated by my Seneye PAR meter - this reading was taken at the substrate (26" below the center of the light) with the light at full power.


Thank you very much for your input!
I can't see you pictures as they are 'blocked images'.
Do i need a paid subscription or is there another problem?
EDIT: got it - mobile site didn't support the image.
A very helpful image indeed! Thank you! That seals the deal.



jeffkrol said:


>


Thanks alot for that link!!


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> I cannot offer much input on the CRI issue, but as an Ecotech XR15 FW owner I can tell you a bit from personal experience. In the picture below, I taped out the outline of your tank (31" x 15"). In my personal opinion, 1 XR15 would be plenty for your tank "if" you can mount the light at the proper height. I am using the Ecotech arms which put the lights 7-8" about the top of the tank. In your case, I think a little higher would be better. In my picture below the light is 13" above the tape line (15" tall tank). For your tank, the upper left/right portions of the tank "may not" get as much light as the rest of the tank but considering the power of these lights, I'm sure another 1-2" higher mounting would resolve that issue. I have also posted some info generated by my Seneye PAR meter - this reading was taken at the substrate (26" below the center of the light) with the light at full power.


Its obvious that this is a very high quality and powerful light. It also has a sophisticated phone control app.

OP, if you have the money, my vote would be for one of these. I also believe one will work on your tank.


----------



## Hatrantator (May 17, 2018)

Hey there!
I had a few rough nights over the XR15 vs AI Prime and in the end i decided to buy two AI Primes.
While i only got one so far (second one is going to be delivered soon) i have to admit that i am really happy with it!
I am currently running the single unit with a peak of 35W and that's plenty of light. I think the XR1FW would have been overkill.

Here is a photo:










Thanks for your help and advice!


----------

